# Turkey from this year



## ramzilla (Jun 13, 2013)

Little behind on posting. I thought there was already a turkey hunting topic but I don't see it now. ANyway just shy of 21lbs and a 10 and a half" beard.View attachment 299956


----------



## Tree Feller (Jun 14, 2013)

This year: View attachment 300076


----------

